

Adding Digits in Python (or Smarter-looking doesn't mean better) - mauricioc
http://explique.me/Adding_digits/

======
chriswitts
Surprised you didn't have `sum(map(int, number_string))` in there.

    
    
      In [5]: def f(x):
         ...:     x = str(x)
         ...:     return sum(map(int, x))
    
      In [6]: %timeit second_way_optimized(x)
      1000 loops, best of 3: 200 µs per loop
    
      In [7]: %timeit f(x)
      1000 loops, best of 3: 223 µs per loop
    

Marginally slower, a hell of a lot easier to read what's going on.

